# winelable



## Pigsdaisys (Apr 12, 2016)

hi
i have found a picture of a Dandylion to use on the lables for my dandilion wine started tonight
Graham


----------



## GreginND (Apr 13, 2016)

You've got to love Yu-Gi-Oh!

Level 3, 300 ATK/300 DEF


----------



## TonyR (Apr 13, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 15, 2016)

GreginND said:


> You've got to love Yu-Gi-Oh!
> 
> Level 3, 300 ATK/300 DEF


 
Would that be Pokémon????


----------



## GreginND (Apr 15, 2016)

Yes, this is a pokemon.


----------



## Noontime (Apr 20, 2016)

That's some angry wine.


----------

